# Custom built



## sisco (Nov 28, 2007)

Thought I'd show off a grill the company I work for built and donated to the local public golf course. It was designed by one of our engineers and fabricated by our weld & machine shops. You can cook with propane, charcoal or use it as a smoker. It rotates 360 degrees on the base to adjust for wind direction.


The flames were the fabricators idea, not in the original plan! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Drip pan & flame shield


Cooking grate


----------



## monstah (Nov 28, 2007)

Beautiful! I want one! Nice work!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

Ya, only an engineer would toss away perfectly good hinges and install a pulley system 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Really, very nice cooker, plan's on another?? Curious as to how it works, not sure how you could smoke on it, will you get a chance to see it in action??


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 28, 2007)

now thats one nice lookin custom rig , oh no I want another smoker


----------



## sisco (Nov 28, 2007)

They used pulleys for the upper portion because it weighs over 500lbs. It's built from 1/4" steel, the entire assembly weighs close to 1 ton.

I've not had a chance to see it in action (don't play golf!), I can't say if they've ever tried smoking anything with it or not. I doubt they build another, we're in the business of making electricity, building grills isn't really what we're about.


----------



## rip (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice looking, do you think you'll get any pics of them cooking on it?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 28, 2007)

i see hinges in one shot bubba........i think maybe the pulleys are to use this as a grill surface for BUNCHES of steaks burgers hotdogs......my home golf course has steak nite every thursday..........and maybe the hinge door to have a opening for misting/mopping when smoking?



the i bet the cost of building this would be prohibitive..........

would love to see q-view of this in action also........


d88de


----------



## walking dude (Nov 28, 2007)

oppps.......figures......as i was typing a response, the dude answered the question......hehehe.......welcome to MY werld..........

d88de


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 28, 2007)

That looks awesome sisco! 
I like the fact that you can move it for wind direction. My cooker is so heavy, it's a pain to move.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice size, I like it !!! Pretty tough for someone to steal that out of the back yard.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

I apologize Sisco, i didn't notice the firebox in the last pic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Looks like you might be able to smoke after all, nontheless, awesome build!! You guy's obviously take pride in your work!!


----------



## sisco (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out why the first pic doesn't show up.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

THAT is a manly grill. You just don't "spritz" ANYTHING on a grill like that!


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 28, 2007)

i think you guys should be in the grill building busines instead.very nice


----------



## wavector (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice tenderloin smoker


----------



## walking dude (Nov 28, 2007)

rich......i would spritz 15 briskets on there.........wouldn't YOU??!!!!!!!


d88de


----------



## wavector (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 28, 2007)

pretty cool build!!  Hats off to y'all!


----------



## sisco (Nov 28, 2007)

Almost forgot, we've got another one, built on a trailer. It's available for free use by just about anyone that asks to borrow it. They built a griddle to fit over the top of the cooking grate, now & then at work we cook breakfast for 150 employees on it. I'll see if I can find some pics of it in action.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice looking smoker Sisco - I sure hope that cable never lets go while someones mopping or turning though! Any safeties on that system?

Sorry I used to be an elevator/crane inspector - seen some nasty accidents.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 29, 2007)

Sweeeeet!  Sure would like to see pics in action??????


----------



## gramason (Nov 29, 2007)

Pretty cool, nice design. Interested in how it will work.


----------



## salbaje gato (Nov 29, 2007)

very nice rig sisco, two of my favorite pastimes golf and building smokers, like to see that puppy in action  wildcat


----------

